# Hello all



## pacman07807 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi everyone im David aged 27 with a interest for all creatures which is why im very glad to have found this site as iv'e just really got into mantids, i already keep scorpions, taratulas and a hermit crab called nouget, my collection consists of four imperials (Pandinus imperator) all in the same enclosure with no canabalism for 2 years, two desert hairy scorpions (Hadrurus arizonensis) and Hadrurus spadix, two flat rock scorpion male and female which mated last year (Hadogenes troglodytes), asian scorpion (Heterometrus species) taratula's Goliath Tarantula (Theraphosa blondi) and Tiger Rump Tarantula (Cyclosternum fasciatum). I recently bought a bud wing mantis which i was really enjoying keeping untill it unexpectenly died i was gutted, it was in a small enclosure with all the dec requirred for happy living, eating really well had sheaded not long ago so i was a bit puzzled to say the lease, i had a 25 watt dark red bulb for heat and misted the enclouse twice a week - if theres anything that stands out as to why the lil guy died fron these condictions im all ears as i've just got my hands on two african mantids L1 and dont want these guys to go down the same road! Any advise would be appreciated for nyphm care!

I really look forward to gettin to know everyone on here and getting good at keeping mantids as i plan to have lots in my collection one day if i can get it right!

Thanks for reading, David


----------



## ismart (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona (where one of yr scorps lives). How big is yr Hadogenes troglodytes? That's a lot of high-temp species for CTO England!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi David, and welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.  Honestly, I don't know what could have caused the demise of your Budwing... there are so many causes/reasons, and many unexplained deaths that just happen in mantis keeping. But if you have them under heat lamps, maybe misting more than twice a week might be in order. Usually Budwings don't require an extra heat source above room temperature... but maybe it's colder where you live or in your home.  Again welcome, and good luck with your Africans.


----------



## Rick (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome. Kat answered your questions.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## wero626 (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum..


----------



## pacman07807 (Dec 10, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma, Arizona (where one of yr scorps lives). How big is yr Hadogenes troglodytes? That's a lot of high-temp species for CTO England!


Hi yuma, troglodytes are fully grown roughly six inches the male is quite slim looking with along tale while the female in plump and stumpy with short tail! nice species to look at!

Tell me about about it heat lamps of over the house, it gets very cold here in winter, i used to use heat mats but got frustrated with them as 1 there expensive 2 they dry the substrate out to much and 3 i've had some nice tanks crack after time, so wont be using them again! Thanks for the welcome


----------



## pacman07807 (Dec 10, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hi David, and welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.  Honestly, I don't know what could have caused the demise of your Budwing... there are so many causes/reasons, and many unexplained deaths that just happen in mantis keeping. But if you have them under heat lamps, maybe misting more than twice a week might be in order. Usually Budwings don't require an extra heat source above room temperature... but maybe it's colder where you live or in your home.  Again welcome, and good luck with your Africans.


Hi Katnapper thanks for your reply i'll bare that in mind for the future, it is very cold here in the winter room temp gets down to 15 o/C sometimes during the day so was a bit worried! Gonna keep the africans on top of the imperial setup as that will give of heat for them all day. Thanks for your welcome.


----------



## pacman07807 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for ya welcomes, setting up my mantids tonight so will post pic soon


----------



## pacman07807 (Dec 10, 2009)

This is how there set up for now  salt shakers ought to do the trick!  

Also colany of fruitless flies hopefully a never ending supply for my young mantids

And my recently deceased bud winged matis :angry:


----------



## pacman07807 (Dec 10, 2009)

Is there a better way for me to upload photos please, as you can see im having a few problems cheers.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 10, 2009)

pacman said:


> Is there a better way for me to upload photos please, as you can see im having a few problems cheers.


Hi David,

Try using option #2 as described here: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13247 Good luck!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! from cold OHIO!


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey David! Welcome to the forum from Alabama, and good luck with those L1s. Sorry to hear about your budwing, I'm new to learning about mantid care myself. Keep us updated!


----------

